
Revisiting Our Sister Planet [pdf] - _anastasia
http://www.venuslabs.org/Rethinking%20Our%20Sister%20Planet%20(ebook).pdf
======
_anastasia
tl;dr: a giant balloon filled with an atmosphere of similar composition to the
Earth's can float in the Venusian atmosphere. Humans could live in such a
balloon. This allows for all sorts of interesting possibilities in terms of
colonization (floating colonies!).

At the same time, it is faster to get to Venus than to Mars, and Venus could
become an interesting stopping point on the way to Mars.

This document does not argue that _only_ Venus should be colonized, but that
Venus could be a stepping stone towards a Mars colony.

